
Amazon Linux AMI 2013.03 Now Available - Lightning
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/03/amazon-linux-ami-201303-now-available.html
======
Corrado
This upgrade brings lots of great improvements: OpenSSH for multi-factor
auth., 3.4 kernel, and a unified AWS control program written in Python. I
can't tell you how much I'm looking forward to that last one. The current
tools are hard to use, hard to configure, and run as slow as molasses.

